# Cat 5: Puerto Vallarta [Hurricane Patricia]



## davidvel (Oct 22, 2015)

Hurricane Patricia heading to Puerto Vallarta


----------



## Ty1on (Oct 22, 2015)

davidvel said:


> Hurricane Patricia heading to Puerto Vallarta



Please loop West please loop West please loop West.  I'll never hear the end of it from my wife if we get hit with a SA.


----------



## Karen G (Oct 23, 2015)

Ty1on said:


> Please loop West please loop West please loop West.  I'll never hear the end of it from my wife if we get hit with a SA.


What is an SA?


----------



## Ty1on (Oct 23, 2015)

Karen G said:


> What is an SA?



Sorry, Special Assessment.


----------



## Karen G (Oct 23, 2015)

Ty1on said:


> Sorry, Special Assessment.


Oh, good. I thought it was something to do with the hurricane strength!


----------



## davidvel (Oct 23, 2015)

Ty1on said:


> Please loop West please loop West please loop West.  I'll never hear the end of it from my wife if we get hit with a SA.


We can only hope, but for now forecasts calling for a direct hit: 


> Mexico's Pacific Coast is bracing for a worst-case scenario after Hurricane Patricia became a Category 5 storm Thursday evening just 200 miles offshore while beginning an ominous northward turn. Its dangerous eye is expected to move onshore Friday night, potentially becoming the most powerful hurricane to cross Mexico's Pacific coastline in modern history.
> http://www.weather.com/storms/hurricane/news/hurricane-patricia-mexico-coast


----------



## Ty1on (Oct 23, 2015)

davidvel said:


> We can only hope, but for now forecasts calling for a direct hit:



Yeah, I saw one model with the eye hitting just South of PV....not enough South to spare Velas.  58% chance of 75+MPH winds in PV.

Accuweather and NOAA are calling Manzanillo to host the direct hit.


----------



## PamMo (Oct 23, 2015)

We're at Grand Luxxe now. Everyone was told to stay in their rooms after 7pm tonight. The resort is eerily quiet, as workers are busy clearing decks and tying everything down. The marinas and airports have issued warnings. We were supposed to fly out tomorrow on American, but can't get out until Monday afternoon. Puerto Vallarta is getting prepared to be blasted by Patricia - now a Category 5+ storm with 160+mph winds and strengthening. Unbelievably, she grew from a tropical storm to a major hurricane in 24 hours. The locals could definitely use your thoughts and prayers!


----------



## x3 skier (Oct 23, 2015)

I imagine the Marina looks different. Any boats left in port?

Cheers


----------



## Passepartout (Oct 23, 2015)

*Historic Hurricane to hit Mexico's West Coast Today*

Hurricane Patricia, packing 200 mph winds and 6-12" rains is expected to hit between Manzanillo and Puerto Vallarta this afternoon. Much damage and flooding is expected. More here: http://www.cnn.com/2015/10/23/americas/hurricane-patricia/index.html

Batten the hatches and be safe, anyone who's in the area.

Jim


----------



## Patri (Oct 23, 2015)

Why oh why did they name it Patricia?????


----------



## vacationhopeful (Oct 23, 2015)

Would the "Peril's of Pauline" been better?

Wilma as in the Flintstone's already was used.

Katina also been used.

I think I am seeing a pattern! 

Should have just kept using men's names ... IMHO.


----------



## Ironwood (Oct 23, 2015)

How do RCI or II deal with booked vacations that have to be cancelled a day or two before because of hurricanes or other sudden disasters that render a resort unvisitable.....my spell check says that isn't a word?  I ask because a friend is to fly to PV today.


----------



## Passepartout (Oct 23, 2015)

Ironwood said:


> How do RCI or II deal with booked vacations that have to be cancelled a day or two before because of hurricanes or other sudden disasters that render a resort unvisitable.....my spell check says that isn't a word?  *I ask because a friend is to fly to PV today*.



Your friend better be checking with the airline. And the resort. And RCI/II. And their travel insurance carrier. Right now, I'd be saying it's pretty iffy for today- and maybe for some time, based on last year's damage to Cabo by Hurricane Odile.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Oct 23, 2015)

I had a hurricane come on shore at the end of a timeshares exchange thru II.

The resort management was "NOT HELPFUL" other than to slip a paper under the door AFTER 6PM for 3 nights before ... staying "We might be closing the resort", "looks like the resort will be closed at 6PM in 2 days" and finally, "the resort is closing at 6PM" due to the weather ... and every closing statement was contact FEMA for more info.... "WTF, I don't live here. I don't have a car. I don't know where the emergency shelters are. I don't have friends off shore." And NO, I got no refund or vacation credit from II.

Yep, the big towering timeshare on the beach with the letter M on it.

PS When a CAT 4-5 storm hit FLL... my little old resort down the block housed many (of the big M's) refugees per an II request ... it had just completed the new hurricane rated patio doors and windows plus a new roof earlier in the year.


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Oct 23, 2015)

*Thanks PamMo*

Please give updates - (if you have power & wifi )

& good luck and prayers for all residents and visitors in PV and surrounding 
areas of Mexico.


----------



## Passepartout (Oct 23, 2015)

Authorities are saying now that this is the most powerful storm to ever hit land in the Western Hemisphere. Ever! And that many cities and communities will be uninhabitable for weeks or months.

Be careful, and if you have PV vicinity plans coming up, consider changing them.

Jim


----------



## icydog (Oct 23, 2015)

*Friends at Grand Mayan in Nuevo Vallarta! They were also in Cabo last Hurricane!*

My friends are at the GM in NV RIGHT NOW! Last year they were in Cabo for the hurricane that hit in September. They had a terrible time and really suffered the last time. Needless to say I am doubly worried this year because it is an even bigger hurricane. 

Funny thing is we joked about hurricanes on Monday before it was even forecast. She said the waitstaff told her Hurricanes rarely hit PVR so therefore it was a big joke. 

They are both in their upper 70's. I'm very worried about them. Last year they had a ceiling fall on them, a major flood in their room, a bathroom under water, and nothing to eat but Mayan supplied ham sandwiches. They are both in the late 70's so there is need to worry. 

Last year I told them to follow the advice of other Tuggers. To get on the plane my friend told them her real age and explained her husband's heart condition. It worked and they got out on the third day of evacuations.


----------



## Ty1on (Oct 23, 2015)

Passepartout said:


> Authorities are saying now that this is the most powerful storm to ever hit land in the Western Hemisphere. Ever! And that many cities and communities will be uninhabitable for weeks or months.
> 
> Be careful, and if you have PV vicinity plans coming up, consider changing them.
> 
> Jim



And if you were thinking about depositing PV, today would be the day :rofl:


----------



## blackjack (Oct 23, 2015)

Pam, Stay safe out there.  Cabo barely getting back on their feet and now an even bigger hurricane.  Prayers sent your way.


----------



## Snowbird22 (Oct 23, 2015)

*Puerto Vallarta Hurricane*

I made a great trade last year, getting a 3 bedroom at the Grand Luxxe Nuevo Vallarta for 1 side of my SDO starting today Oct 23rd

Obviously with the massive hurricane coming in all flights are cancelled and we won't be travelling. I didn't purchase the Interval insurance and I am not sure if my Amex Gold has any coverage.

I just called II and they said I can retrade for a trade fee into whatever inventory is available today which is limited. I have to do this within the next 7 days.

I am looking for advice from people who have been in a similar situation. 

Thanks


----------



## PamMo (Oct 23, 2015)

You sure don't want to come down here right now! We're headed to a storm shelter within the hour. We look around the area and don't see a building that looks any safer than ours. We don't know where we're going. Our living room is piled high with furniture from the balcony. It looks like a ghost town outside. The Grand Luxxe staff has been wonderful (sadly, some of the guests not so much). The weather is eerily calm. The monster storm is supposed to hit this evening.


----------



## VacationForever (Oct 23, 2015)

Do you really think the II agent was unhelpful?  He gave you a rebook option.  When I was with RCI, Charley hit Punta Gorda hard and the resort that I had booked had suffered massive damage and closed for the week that I had booked.  I asked for options and was told that since I did not buy insurance I was out for the week, no retrade option.


----------



## Passepartout (Oct 23, 2015)

PamMo said:


> The weather is eerily calm. The monster storm is supposed to hit this evening.



If there is a chance of getting a flight out- to anywhere- you should take it. Reports here are saying that major damage for weeks/months. And remember last year's storm in Cabo wiped out the airport- and it was a lesser storm than Patricia.

I just read of a 39 FOOT!!! storm surge possible in PV area. Please head for the highest ground and be safe if you can't get out.

Jim


----------



## Ty1on (Oct 23, 2015)

PamMo said:


> You sure don't want to come down here right now! We're headed to a storm shelter within the hour. We look around the area and don't see a building that looks any safer than ours. We don't know where we're going. Our living room is piled high with furniture from the balcony. It looks like a ghost town outside. The Grand Luxxe staff has been wonderful (sadly, some of the guests not so much). The weather is eerily calm. The monster storm is supposed to hit this evening.



From what I've been reading, getting a ways away from the beach is the most important safety measure.


----------



## PamMo (Oct 23, 2015)

The Vidanta staff has been great at keeping us informed, but this is a monster storm that's unheard of here - or anywhere, I guess. We don't know where they are going to evacuate us, but we've been told there's a shelter on the property. We're on the ninth floor at Grand Luxxe, and all those buildings below us look pretty puny! They told everyone to get breakfast and pack a small bag for overnight. Latest reports are that the wind will early pick up around 6pm. It's going to be a long night.


----------



## VacationForever (Oct 23, 2015)

PamMo said:


> The Vidanta staff has been great at keeping us informed, but this is a monster storm that's unheard of here - or anywhere, I guess. We don't know where they are going to evacuate us, but we've been told there's a shelter on the property. We're on the ninth floor at Grand Luxxe, and all those buildings below us look pretty puny! They told everyone to get breakfast and pack a small bag for overnight. Latest reports are that the wind will early pick up around 6pm. It's going to be a long night.



How far inland will the shelter be?  The further inland and higher ground the better.  Be safe, take care and good luck.


----------



## PamMo (Oct 23, 2015)

The resort is right on the beach, next to the Ameca River (the border of Jalisco and Nayarit states), and a good-sized marina on the other side. The property is flat, flat, flat. This storm blew up out of nowhere, so it's caught everyone by surprise. We were supposed to leave today, but the airport was closed. Someone else mentioned a 39' storm surge, but I haven't been able to confirm that. Stories like that have created some panic among the guests.

Power is flickering, so I'm off for now!


----------



## presley (Oct 23, 2015)

PamMo said:


> We were supposed to leave today, but the airport was closed.



I'm so sorry to hear that. It's really too bad that they couldn't have flown out some people before the big hit later tonight.


----------



## Ty1on (Oct 23, 2015)

You are going to be North of the eye if it tracks to predictions, and this is a good thing.  The winds will be blowing East to West, which means little storm surge.  Also, the buildings should serve as something of a windbreak, so most of the damage should be on the side of them facing away from the pool, and you may find in the aftermath that there was little damage to the pool area itself....maybe some roof parts blown onto it....


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Oct 23, 2015)

sptung said:


> How far inland will the shelter be?  The further inland and higher ground the better.  Be safe, take care and good luck.



Higher ground only to a point.  When the storm hits the mountains there will be monumental, which will include lower lying land near the foot of the mountains.  Expect major flooding of all drainage courses.  There is the potential for a huge surge on the Rio Ameco, as tidal surge combines with massive runoff from the mountains.


----------



## VacationForever (Oct 23, 2015)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Higher ground only to a point.  When the storm hits the mountains there will be monumental, which will include lower lying land near the foot of the mountains.  Expect major flooding of all drainage courses.  There is the potential for a huge surge on the Rio Ameco, as tidal surge combines with massive runoff from the mountains.



Yeah, and I remember reading about mudslides expected from the mountains.


----------



## chuckie50 (Oct 23, 2015)

My prayers go out to all of the residents and guests in the affected area.
 I was supposed to arrive on the 24th for a week at Velas Vallarta and I was able to cancel my flights on United for no charge. I am an "owner" at Velas and while they took my cancellation they did not seem to be very concerned about Patricia.


----------



## klpca (Oct 23, 2015)

icydog said:


> My friends are at the GM in NV RIGHT NOW! Last year they were in Cabo for the hurricane that hit in September. They had a terrible time and really suffered the last time. Needless to say I am doubly worried this year because it is an even bigger hurricane.
> 
> Funny thing is we joked about hurricanes on Monday before it was even forecast. She said the waitstaff told her Hurricanes rarely hit PVR so therefore it was a big joke.
> 
> ...



I remember that! Wow - what luck. 

Keeping fingers crossed for everyone. This is very scary.


----------



## heathpack (Oct 23, 2015)

We're supposed to head down in two weeks.  I'm not optimistic.  This sounds like a monster storm.  Yikes.

From my perspective, whatever happens to my reservation happens, there's no sense in worrying about it.  If Interval allows me a retrade, I'll bet we could get something in Tahoe or Sedona or Palm Springs or Scottsdale.  Or we can just head out to do something locally, maybe we'll take a sail trip if the weather is nice.

PamMo, stay safe.  We're thinking good thoughts for you.


----------



## FLDVCFamily (Oct 23, 2015)

So scary. This storm looks like the real deal


----------



## klpca (Oct 23, 2015)

Ironwood said:


> How do RCI or II deal with booked vacations that have to be cancelled a day or two before because of hurricanes or other sudden disasters that render a resort unvisitable.....my spell check says that isn't a word?  I ask because a friend is to fly to PV today.



We didn't cancel during last year's hurricane in Cabo, but the hurricane pretty much destroyed the resort where we had booked rental through RCI and we had to cancel our reservation for January. (The resort was Club Regina which finally opened last month). RCI couldn't do anything for us - not that I expected anything - we lost a few hundred dollars since we were cancelling a few months in advance of our reservation. Travel insurance would have been our only recourse.


----------



## silentg (Oct 23, 2015)

Any updates on Hurricane Patricia?


----------



## silentg (Oct 23, 2015)

Snowbird22 said:


> I made a great trade last year, getting a 3 bedroom at the Grand Luxxe Nuevo Vallarta for 1 side of my SDO starting today Oct 23rd
> 
> Obviously with the massive hurricane coming in all flights are cancelled and we won't be travelling. I didn't purchase the Interval insurance and I am not sure if my Amex Gold has any coverage.
> 
> ...


Does this mean you can go to any place that's available in the world? Check it out if so go as far from the Hurricane area as possible! 
Good Luck!


----------



## BevL (Oct 23, 2015)

Friends of my son's got stuck in Cabo during the storm.  Based on their experience, I would be getting to the airport today to try to get a flight to anywhere that won't be impacted.  

Please take care.


----------



## klpca (Oct 23, 2015)

Snowbird22 said:


> I made a great trade last year, getting a 3 bedroom at the Grand Luxxe Nuevo Vallarta for 1 side of my SDO starting today Oct 23rd
> 
> Obviously with the massive hurricane coming in all flights are cancelled and we won't be travelling. I didn't purchase the Interval insurance and I am not sure if my Amex Gold has any coverage.
> 
> ...


I agree with the others. Just pay the retrade fee and go somewhere else. I realize that it will be a disappointment but what can you do? We lost three hundred dollars due to Odile last year but rebooked in a different resort and had a great time. 

FYI - I'm amazed that you can do a retrade on check in day. That's pretty awesome.


----------



## TUGBrian (Oct 23, 2015)

this storm looks utterly unbelievable...200mph sustained winds....thats essentially an F4 tornado thats hundreds of miles wide.

truly hope that anyone who had the ability to get out was able to, I cringe to think at what the PV resorts are going to look like if this hits dead on.

Hope you are ok Pam!!!!


----------



## Ty1on (Oct 23, 2015)

silentg said:


> Any updates on Hurricane Patricia?



Still expecting landfall south of PV and north of Manazanillo.  Winds are expected to be down to 150 MPH Sustained by landfall.

I think I saw 8PM local time they expect landfall.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Oct 23, 2015)

TUGBrian said:


> this storm looks utterly unbelievable...200mph sustained winds....thats essentially an F4 tornado thats hundreds of miles wide.
> 
> truly hope that anyone who had the ability to get out was able to, I cringe to think at what the PV resorts are going to look like if this hits dead on.
> 
> Hope you are ok Pam!!!!



The area with 200 mph winds is expected to be 15 to 20 miles wide.  Patricia is higher intensity, but more compact than many other hurricanes.  That compactness is perhaps why it is so intense - similar amount of energy, but the energy is being released in a smaller area.


----------



## icydog (Oct 23, 2015)

icydog said:


> My friends are at the GM in NV RIGHT NOW! Last year they were in Cabo for the hurricane that hit in September. They had a terrible time and really suffered the last time. Needless to say I am doubly worried this year because it is an even bigger hurricane.
> 
> Funny thing is we joked about hurricanes on Monday before it was even forecast. She said the waitstaff told her Hurricanes rarely hit PVR so therefore it was a big joke.
> 
> ...




They are sitting in the lobby of one of the buildings in the Grand Mayan.  My friend wants to go back to her room. She says four members of the staff have told her the mountains will block the storm. 

*Is that true? Will they be protected in Nuevo Vallarta? Why would the staff tell their guests this if it's not accurate? Are they scared themselves and in denial? *


----------



## icydog (Oct 23, 2015)

TUGBrian said:


> this storm looks utterly unbelievable...200mph sustained winds....thats essentially an F4 tornado thats hundreds of miles wide.
> 
> truly hope that anyone who had the ability to get out was able to, I cringe to think at what the PV resorts are going to look like if this hits dead on.
> 
> Hope you are ok Pam!!!!




Brian I'm very worried about my friends in NV at the GM! The staff is telling them not to worry.  Instead of evacuating them they're sitting in the lobby of their building. This is nuts.


----------



## TUGBrian (Oct 23, 2015)

i mean, im not sure how you run from something that large...heres to hoping the area of extremely high winds misses them by a great deal.

not sure if the news is just "building up the story"....but now they are saying 205mph sustained with gusts up to 240.

i cant even fathom what a 240mph gust of wind would do to most modern structures....but i have a feeling very few were designed to handle it.


----------



## PamMo (Oct 23, 2015)

We're settled into the resort's designated hurricane shelter. It's in the laundry building behind the Grand Mayan, which is a warren of rooms. I've tried in vain to figure out an easy exit plan from where we are in the building, but it is a maze of hallways and offices. People are camped out on chaise lounges, office chairs, and spread all over the floor. You can see the best and worst in people at a time like this. It's funny how territorial some people become, and heart warming to see how kind others are.

I must say that the Grand Luxxe looks more solidly built than this building. We are on the second floor, about 20-25' above ground level. The walls are much thinner here than at the Grand Luxxe, so we're all in interior rooms and corridors. The staff is laying and splicing wires down the hallways for fans and outlets, so everyone can charge their electronics! It's quite a sight. The A/C is working in our room so far, thankfully. The staff is still moving guests out of their hotel rooms by the bus loads. No sign of the storm yet.


----------



## PamMo (Oct 23, 2015)

Icy Dog, we'll be on the north, NW quadrant of the storm when Patricia makes landfall, so we shouldn't feel the brunt of it. If she hits land south of us, the mountains surrounding Banderas Bay will also knock some of the power out of her. The staff isn't lying to your friend.

Hopefully your friend will be reassured to know that people are still being moved over to the shelter. They are trying to get everyone settled in a fairly orderly fashion. I'd rather be sitting in the Grand Luxxe lobby right now. The storm should not hit for a few more hours.


----------



## KarenLK (Oct 23, 2015)

I am heading to Sheraton Buganvilias the first week in January. Praying!!


----------



## Ty1on (Oct 23, 2015)

According to NOAA, the probability of hurricane speed winds at Banderas Bay has dropped to 40% as they narrow in on the landfall point.

(This is evident in the graph, not in any narrative)

It looks like Manzanillo takes the brunt of this, as far as tourist destinations.

http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/refresh/graphics_ep5+shtml/180133.shtml?hwind120#contents


----------



## pittle (Oct 23, 2015)

KarenLK said:


> I am heading to Sheraton Buganvilias the first week in January. Praying!!



We too, are praying for the folks in PV.  We are supposed to be at Buganvilias for Thanksgiving and the week after.  We went to Riviera Maya 3 weeks after Wilma and to NV 3 weeks after the last big hurricane that wiped out the Buganvilas.  We will wait to see what happens this weekend.  Our trip may need to be moved to another date.


----------



## DBS1968 (Oct 23, 2015)

*I am watching this through the weather channel and the NOAA geosat*

As of 4:30 PV time, the storm shifted NNE at 14 mph and will miss PV for the most part. Winds are expected to be up to 80 mph tonight and almost gone tomorrow. Rain 3-5 inches forecast over the next 12 hours. Looks like PV dodged the bullet. Manzanillo not so lucky. Storm almost hitting land there at 190 sustained winds and 12+ inches of rain.  That is all I know right now from the web.

http://www.ssd.noaa.gov/PS/TROP/floaters/20E/flash-rgb-long.html


----------



## Carol C (Oct 23, 2015)

icydog said:


> They are sitting in the lobby of one of the buildings in the Grand Mayan.  My friend wants to go back to her room. She says four members of the staff have told her the mountains will block the storm.
> 
> *Is that true? Will they be protected in Nuevo Vallarta? Why would the staff tell their guests this if it's not accurate? Are they scared themselves and in denial? *



Marylyn, your friends are in my prayers right now, as are all the fine people of the region soon to be hit with this monster storm.


----------



## icydog (Oct 23, 2015)

PamMo said:


> Icy Dog, we'll be on the north, NW quadrant of the storm when Patricia makes landfall, so we shouldn't feel the brunt of it. If she hits land south of us, the mountains surrounding Banderas Bay will also knock some of the power out of her. The staff isn't lying to your friend.
> 
> Hopefully your friend will be reassured to know that people are still being moved over to the shelter. They are trying to get everyone settled in a fairly orderly fashion. I'd rather be sitting in the Grand Luxxe lobby right now. The storm should not hit for a few more hours.




Pam, my friend was just outside. No wind just rain and warm. What happened to the wind? According to the weather channel the storm hit land 1/2 hr ago. Did it miss the Grand Mayan like you suggested?


----------



## easyrider (Oct 23, 2015)

I have watched the webcam at Flamingos in Nuevo Vallarta and it looks like nothing has happened except some rain.

http://www.villagroupresorts.com/resorts/villa-del-palmar-flamingos/live-cam


Bill


----------



## itchyfeet (Oct 23, 2015)

Current hurricane pictures close to Manzanillo,  https://www.reddit.com/live/vsowstyv3er1


----------



## PamMo (Oct 23, 2015)

Nothing but some light, steady rain. We haven't even had much of a breeze here. Patricia's eye made landfall at the luxury resort of Cuixmala, and nailed the coastline SE of there. The housekeepers have already left the storm shelter (which is the parking garage) and gone back to work, and we've been told we'll probably start the transfer back to our rooms in another hour. We feel VERY lucky!


----------



## mikenk (Oct 23, 2015)

PamMo said:


> Nothing but some light, steady rain. We haven't even had much of a breeze here. Patricia's eye made landfall at the luxury resort of Cuixmala, and nailed the coastline SE of there. The housekeepers have already left the storm shelter (which is the parking garage) and gone back to work, and we've been told we'll probably start the transfer back to our rooms in another hour. We feel VERY lucky!



That's great to hear; really glad you and others are safe. Thanks for your posts; I have been following the news reports - but nothing beats having a first hand report.

For sure, this will be a vacation that you will remember forever.

Mike


----------



## heathpack (Oct 23, 2015)

Awesome to hear PamMo, so glad you are safe!

Hoping for the best for folks in the path of the storm.  It sounds like a monster.


----------



## taffy19 (Oct 23, 2015)

PamMo said:


> Nothing but some light, steady rain. We haven't even had much of a breeze here. Patricia's eye made landfall at the luxury resort of Cuixmala, and nailed the coastline SE of there. The housekeepers have already left the storm shelter (which is the parking garage) and gone back to work, and we've been told we'll probably start the transfer back to our rooms in another hour. We feel VERY lucky!


You are lucky and so is PV and area.  I wonder how people fared in the place you mentioned and the area around there?


----------



## blackjack (Oct 24, 2015)

Prayers goes out to the people in and near Manzanillo.  Sounds bad over there.  We had our flights cancelled so we cancelled our trip.  I am glad it wasn't as bad as it was and people's lives can get back to normal sooner.  Instead we will be going to Las Vegas.  Last minute re-trade.


----------



## Phill12 (Oct 24, 2015)

Sure glad we don't own Los Tules in PV any longer!


----------



## Ty1on (Oct 24, 2015)

Phill12 said:


> Sure glad we don't own Los Tules in PV any longer!



I would imagine, but certainly not because of this hurricane....


----------



## TUGBrian (Oct 24, 2015)

glad to hear the folks in the thread sofar are safe!


----------



## pedro47 (Oct 24, 2015)

To all be safe and may the storm pass over the land and into the ocean.


----------



## pedro47 (Oct 24, 2015)

klpca said:


> I agree with the others. Just pay the retrade fee and go somewhere else. I realize that it will be a disappointment but what can you do? We lost three hundred dollars due to Odile last year but rebooked in a different resort and had a great time.
> 
> FYI - I'm amazed that you can do a retrade on check in day. That's pretty awesome.



I also agree with everyone just pay the retrade fee, at least all is not loss. A Seven (7) days vacation is better than no vacation.


----------



## LAX Mom (Oct 24, 2015)

Update us when you can PamMo. Hope you are safe and on your way home soon. Best wishes to all in the hurricane's path.


----------



## dmharris (Oct 24, 2015)

PamMo said:


> The Vidanta staff has been great at keeping us informed, but this is a monster storm that's unheard of here - or anywhere, I guess. We don't know where they are going to evacuate us, but we've been told there's a shelter on the property. We're on the ninth floor at Grand Luxxe, and all those buildings below us look pretty puny! They told everyone to get breakfast and pack a small bag for overnight. Latest reports are that the wind will early pick up around 6pm. It's going to be a long night.



Pam, I'm praying for your safety and those all around Mexico.  Hunker down and take all the essentials you can carry! 

It's wonderful that there are Tuggers well versed in weather patterns to give you and us some measure of comfort.  Thanks Ty1on.


----------



## dmharris (Oct 24, 2015)

http://http://www.nytimes.com/2015/10/24/world/americas/hurricane-patricia-landfall-mexico.html?emc=edit_na_20151023&nlid=54093292&ref=cta

Patricia has been downgraded.  Thank you God!


----------



## PamMo (Oct 24, 2015)

We're settled into our new room in Grand Luxxe to wait for our flight on Monday. Puerto Vallarta is definitely open for business, so come on down! The Ameca River is roaring, but there isn't any flood or wind damage.

There are some glitches with the airport and airlines getting flights back on schedule, because they moved all the planes and crews out of here when Patricia was headed for the coast, but it isn't terrible. We had more problems getting our second flight into Missouri than the PVR to DFW leg. 

Our concierge at the Grand Luxxe (Bernardo) was fantastic, and arranged for us to move into a master suite (hotel room) until Monday. We'll take these extra days to count our blessings, and thank the staff here who treated us so well when they had to be worried about their own families and homes.


----------



## dmharris (Oct 24, 2015)

PamMo said:


> We're settled into our new room in Grand Luxxe to wait for our flight on Monday. Puerto Vallarta is definitely open for business, so come on down! The Ameca River is roaring, but there isn't any flood or wind damage.
> 
> There are some glitches with the airport and airlines getting flights back on schedule, because they moved all the planes and crews out of here when Patricia was headed for the coast, but it isn't terrible. We had more problems getting our second flight into Missouri than the PVR to DFW leg.
> 
> Our concierge at the Grand Luxxe (Bernardo) was fantastic, and arranged for us to move into a master suite (hotel room) until Monday. We'll take these extra days to count our blessings, and thank the staff here who treated us so well when they had to be worried about their own families and homes.



We're all so grateful to hear that you're safe and comfortable!  Thanks Pam!


----------



## mikenk (Oct 24, 2015)

PamMo said:


> We're settled into our new room in Grand Luxxe to wait for our flight on Monday. Puerto Vallarta is definitely open for business, so come on down! The Ameca River is roaring, but there isn't any flood or wind damage.
> 
> There are some glitches with the airport and airlines getting flights back on schedule, because they moved all the planes and crews out of here when Patricia was headed for the coast, but it isn't terrible. We had more problems getting our second flight into Missouri than the PVR to DFW leg.
> 
> Our concierge at the Grand Luxxe (Bernardo) was fantastic, and arranged for us to move into a master suite (hotel room) until Monday. We'll take these extra days to count our blessings, and thank the staff here who treated us so well when they had to be worried about their own families and homes.



Thanks for update. In retrospect, do you feel that the Vidanta Management and staff were working to a well thought out plan during the storm or planning as they went. How did they communicate?

Mike


----------



## Viajanete (Oct 24, 2015)

PamMo said:


> We're settled into our new room in Grand Luxxe to wait for our flight on Monday. Puerto Vallarta is definitely open for business, so come on down! The Ameca River is roaring, but there isn't any flood or wind damage.
> 
> There are some glitches with the airport and airlines getting flights back on schedule, because they moved all the planes and crews out of here when Patricia was headed for the coast, but it isn't terrible. We had more problems getting our second flight into Missouri than the PVR to DFW leg.
> 
> Our concierge at the Grand Luxxe (Bernardo) was fantastic, and arranged for us to move into a master suite (hotel room) until Monday. We'll take these extra days to count our blessings, and thank the staff here who treated us so well when they had to be worried about their own families and homes.



You're a good person, PamMo.  I'm sure the staff and your fellow travelers appreciate your sensible, positive, let's-not-panic-and-just-deal-with-it attitude.  I'm also impressed (and, I confess, a bit mystified) that you were able to keep the connections to TUG going, even when your email failed.  I'll have to remember to look here for news and updates when I have problems communicating with folks during any future disasters!


----------



## x3 skier (Oct 24, 2015)

I got an email today from Vallarta Adventures saying everything is ok and all tours are running as scheduled. 

Glad all came thru ok. 

Cheers


----------



## PerryKing (Oct 24, 2015)

*FYI _ Update from one of the Hotel Groups in PVR*

FYI Via Perry.

From AMR Resorts:

10/24/2015

Dear Valued Travel Partner,  (That's Me- A travel Agent)  Perry


We are happy to report that all guests are safe and have returned to their resort.  Secrets Vallarta Bay Puerto Vallarta, Dreams Villamagna Nuevo Vallarta and Now Amber Puerto Vallarta experienced no damage and are operating normally.

We are also happy to share, the Puerto Vallarta International Airport (PVR) has reopened and will be receiving flights this afternoon.  Therefore, our inclement weather policy is no longer in effect. 

We want to thank our resort staff, partners and all local authorities for keeping our guests well informed, protected and calm during this time. 

As always, thank you for your continued support and dedication in serving our mutual clients.  We will keep you informed of any further developments. 



Sincerely,
 Colette Baruth
 AMResorts
 Vice President Sales, Marketing & Revenue Management








Please add notifications@amresorts.com to your contacts


----------



## Karen G (Oct 26, 2015)

Here is a good article about why there was no damage in Puerto Vallarta.


----------



## VegasBella (Oct 26, 2015)

I'm just amazed that there were no deaths. Good job, Mexico for evacuating people in time.


----------



## PamMo (Oct 28, 2015)

mikenk said:


> Thanks for update. In retrospect, do you feel that the Vidanta Management and staff were working to a well thought out plan during the storm or planning as they went. How did they communicate?
> 
> Mike



Sorry it's taken so long to answer your question, Mike. We got home three days after schedule and I'm playing catch up!

We are very impressed with how Vidanta dealt with the hurricane. Patricia blew up so fast that it was an unusually small window for preparation. It was obvious the staff had trained and practiced for such an event. Our experience in the Grand Luxxe, Tower 4, 9th floor was this:

Thursday afternoon - A flyer was delivered to our door that a tropical storm in the Pacific had grown into a hurricane and was headed our way. Our floor concierge told us there is a possibility we may have to evacuate to a storm shelter on the property. All resort activities were cancelled for the evening, and we were asked to stay in our rooms. They would give us updates as more information was known. Many guests rushed to La Plaza to pick up water and other supplies at the convenience store. They were already pulling beer from the shelves and stopping sales of alcohol. From our past hurricane experiences, this is a common and prudent decision. When we came back from La Plaza, there were bulletin boards in the lobby and on each floor by the elevator (concierge desk) detailing the storm track. It was a very quiet night as we waited for news on where Patricia would make landfall.

Friday before the evacuation - Two more bulletins were delivered to our room. Everyone was watching the news on TV and the internet. Some guests were getting a little hysterical in the lobby, demanding to be flown out immediately. The staff was very professional, calm, and reassuring. Our wonderful floor concierge, Bernardo, told us to be ready for evacuation to the storm shelter by 11:30am. The flyers and Bernardo stated that we should pack a small bag with essentials, and leave the rest of our belongings in our room. That did not stop people from bringing suitcases, coolers, blankets, pillows, 6 liter bottles of water, coolers of beer, etc., to the lobby for evacuation by shuttles to the hurricane shelter. Staff explained that seats on the shuttle were for people not luggage, and they could not take all their "stuff". Guests were scared, and the staff handled it well. They had obviously been schooled and had practiced an emergency evacuation.

Friday at the shelter - The parking garage/laundry/training/maintenance building seemed like an unlikely storm shelter at first, but it made sense after looking around. Before we got there, they had already boarded up the windows on the two floors guests were in, and continued to board up the parking garage with plywood braced with doubled up 2X4's. Vidanta staff was everywhere, guiding, reassuring, and offering assistance. They worked nonstop to get people settled in and comfortable. There were blankets, pillows, beds, chairs of every kind lining the walls of every room and hallway. Staff walked from room to room offering water, fruit, candy, and information on the storm. They laid electric cables and wired outlets so everyone had access to the internet and outside world. They opened up countless boxes of fans (they must have bought out Costco, Sam's Club, and Walmart) and set them up every 20-30' to give relief to guests camped out in the hallways without air-conditioning. By no later than 1pm, we were told the staff cafeteria was open for lunch. It stayed open throughout our stay in the shelter. Staff regularly came through the shelter, giving us updates on what was happening outside. Around 3pm, we were told that the city was planning to shut off the power, and the building would be powered by generator to provide lighting only. That was the scariest part of the day - wondering if Patricia was really going to hit us. We were all reading internet reports from the National Hurricane Center about this being the most dangerous storm in recorded history. Again, the staff was very calm and reassuring. It was a relief to hear Patricia made landfall well south of us in Caixmala, and Puerto Vallarta was safe. They evacuated guests in the same order that they were brought to the shelter.

So, to answer your question, "Did they have a plan and communicate well?" Yes, throughout the day it became very obvious they had a plan and had trained well to execute it. The biggest glitches were nervous guests at the beginning, and anxious-to-get-back-to-their-room guests at the end of the evacuation - which the staff dealt with effectively, but it would be so much better if people could simply follow directions.


----------



## beach.bar.bob (Oct 28, 2015)

Nice post Pam. 
Very reassuring that they created, practiced and implemented a sound plan. 
One would hope that all the major resorts have acted in a similarly professional manner. 

Glad everything worked out for all. 

bbb


----------



## mikenk (Oct 28, 2015)

Thanks Pam for the excellent summary of events; I am thinking the staff really appreciated people with your attitude.

We all know the bad press Vidanta gets on this board for the sales antics. I have always appreciated how well trained the staff were for normal operations; it is reassuring to hear that they also seemed well trained for emergency situations.

Mike


----------



## rpennisi (Oct 28, 2015)

Great report!
An "A" to Vidanta and a "D" to some guests who can't follow directions in an emergency.


----------



## mikenk (Oct 28, 2015)

rpennisi said:


> Great report!
> An "A" to Vidanta and a "D" to some guests who can't follow directions in an emergency.



I would give them an "E" for feeling "Entitled" to special treatment. You see the best and worse of people in those types of situations.


----------



## MuranoJo (Oct 29, 2015)

It's amazing the staff handled this so well; they were also probably worried about their friends and family on the outside.  Their training might have also helped prepare others in the community.

Kudos to Vidanta and thanks for the report, Pam.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Oct 29, 2015)

mikenk said:


> I would give them an "E" for feeling "Entitled" to special treatment.  ...



Not surprising, considering that "Entitled" is essentially what Vidanta pitches in their sales presentations.


----------



## PamMo (Oct 29, 2015)

The vast majority of the guests were great, and it was amazing how well the whole evacuation process worked. Thankfully, we did not have to test it out all the way through a direct hit by a hurricane.

I'll post a full review, but in short, we really enjoyed our 2+ week stay at the resort. We own Westin, Marriott, and Hilton timeshares, and thought the GL 3BR spa unit blew past all of them in comfort, quality, and amenities. Our Tower 4, top floor corner unit was light, incredibly spacious, and beautifully appointed. (I could easily live there if it had a dishwasher and double ovens.) We loved the huge balcony. The service throughout the resort was consistently excellent. We declined an invitation to a timeshare presentation at check in. A few days later, we received another invitation, and we again declined. That was it. We never heard from sales again. We prefer staying closer to downtown Puerto Vallarta, but we would love to get another unit at Grand Luxxe for a future family get together.


----------



## VickiS (Mar 8, 2016)

We were also at the GL during Patricia and I second everything Pam said about the staff, their preparations, actions, etc. So many of them stayed on site to take care of all of us when their own families were in just as much danger as we were. I was so impressed with the way that things were handled.

We now call it our "Hurricanniversary".


----------

